# Problem with brand new Eheim Professionel 3 600 (2075)



## Ben C (8 Dec 2013)

Evening all, 

Around 10 days ago, I bought a brand new Eheim Professionel 3 600 (2075) and set it up fine. However, overnight the flow dropped right off. Even 10 days later its still 'burping' out air, which I'm assuming is not normal. 
I gave it a good check-over last night. All taps, screw caps etc are tight. I re-primed it and neither the plants nor fish knew what had hit them! It was very impressive. However, again the flow has dropped right off over night and its started burping again. 

Any idea where the air could be getting in or even if thats the problem? Anyone else had issues with these?

Thanks for your help with this. This filter had so much promise when it arrived. Its killing me to see it not working properly. 

Thanks, 

Ben


----------



## John S (8 Dec 2013)

Is it noisy Ben?


----------



## Ben C (8 Dec 2013)

Hi John,
Yes, its pretty noisy. Especially as Eheim proclaim it "wonderfully quiet". I wouldn't say that at all!  My tank is in the living room and you can hear this deep humming sound in the background. I've just opened the cabinet now and I'm pretty sure I can hear air in the filter. Its very frustrating!
Any ideas?


----------



## John S (8 Dec 2013)

The 2075 is the quietest filter I've used so something is up with it.

Just checking the obvious but is it level and is the non return float in the right way?


----------



## Ben C (8 Dec 2013)

Hi John,
Its _possible_ I've just fixed it. There was a massive air bubble, probably around 6" long trapped in the arm of the inlet - you know, the opaque bit that goes over the tank glass. It couldn't move in either direction, so water was pretty much unable to pass it. Hopefully, that's fixed it, but we'll see in the morning.
Thanks for your help - you made me take a good, objective look at things.
Its still not super quiet, but it is still passing a few little bubbles. Will let you know how I get on.

Glass lily pipes would have avoided that - the air bubble would have been visible... must get some!

Thanks again,

Ben


----------



## John S (9 Dec 2013)

Nice one. Once all the air is out I'm sure you will be happy with it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## flygja (9 Dec 2013)

That is possible with the 2073 which has 2 intakes. If one is still filled with air it would just suck from the one without air, therefore hiding the problem.


----------



## flygja (10 Dec 2013)

What the devil! I just experienced the exact problem on a 2080 I set up last night. Squeezed the intake that didn't have air in it which caused more suction on the problematic side.


----------



## Ben C (11 Dec 2013)

yeah, this still isn't resolved. flow dropped right off overnight. I'm going to completely deconstruct it at the weekend and start again. Its really, really frustrating. 



flygja said:


> That is possible with the 2073 which has 2 intakes. If one is still filled with air it would just suck from the one without air, therefore hiding the problem.


Fly - what did you mean by this and "two intakes"?


----------



## flygja (17 Dec 2013)

Ben, my bad. I thought the 2075 has 2 inlets and 1 outlet like the 2080.


----------



## Ben C (17 Dec 2013)

flygja said:


> Ben, my bad. I thought the 2075 has 2 inlets and 1 outlet like the 2080.


No worries at all. 
I believe I have fixed the issue with this. I was able to screw the tap onto the inlet pipe by another half millimeter (killing my fingers in the process), but it seems to have stopped the embolus that was forming. 
Can't believe how long it took to resolve. Was killing me! 

Thanks everyone for their help with this.


----------

